# Diaz lost a fan tonight.



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll always enjoy watching him fight but after tonight I'm definitely hoping he'll get his ass beat. The dude just needs to show a spec of humility. I can accept that he won that fight even though I had Noons 3/2 but it was close. he should give his opponent a little respect. Am i the only one who thought Noons won the first round?


----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Sorry I stopped reading and caring after " Am i the only one who thought Noons won the first round?"


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

just re-watched it and I think it was a toss-up. Diaz got a takedown but I think he was too stunned from the right hook he ate to capitalized. Noons landed some of the best shots of the round in the last five seconds when Diaz was clowning (stolen). Diaz definitely didn't have anything spectacular in the first.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nick diaz ain't no bitch.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yojimbo said:


> I'll always enjoy watching him fight but after tonight I'm definitely hoping he'll get his ass beat. The dude just needs to show a spec of humility. I can accept that he won that fight even though I had Noons 3/2 but it was close. he should give his opponent a little respect. Am i the only one who thought Noons won the first round?


In Nicks defense he did say "no disrespect, the fight's over" "I went to take him down because I wanted to finish the fight and show the world what I was capable of" 

And due to the fact that the entire MMA world basically said "if Nick doesn't take him down he's getting KTFO" it came as a surprise that he was able to hang in there with the professional boxer and go toe to toe like that... he' did no name calling, he just expressed himself out of exhilleration for exorcising his Noons demons... it happens.



Pound&Mound said:


> Sorry I stopped reading and caring after " Am i the only one who thought Noons won the first round?"


That was the last sentence of his post..... so you really had no choice.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

^^^LOL!


Let's not forget this is the same Noons who said Nick didn't deserve a rematch, and eventually had his title stripped because he refused to fight Nick again after that lame cut stoppage. Well, now we all see exactly how KJ does against Nick without doctors calling the fight for him. Nick showed more than enough respect imo.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

I gave it Rounds 2,4 and 5 to Noons. 
It was a close fight, so I can see that Diaz took it. 

BTW, could the announce team be any more biased? Silent during Noons runs, practically climaxing during Diaz runs.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I gave it Rounds 2,4 and 5 to Noons.
> It was a close fight, so I can see that Diaz took it.
> 
> BTW, could the announce team be any more biased? Silent during Noons runs, practically climaxing during Diaz runs.


You know Frank wanted to see Diaz win... it gives him more credit in his loss to Diaz.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You know Frank wanted to see Diaz win... it gives him more credit in his loss to Diaz.


Absolutely. He is a Shamrock, after all. They only lose to the best of the best. 

:thumb02:


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

gotta be honest, watching the fight, i thought Diaz won.


After seeing the numbers of the fight... whoa....


i thought KJ lacked alot of technique in his punches and let Diaz dictate the pace for too long and get in a sloppy exchange war which is his forte.

KJ should have stepped back more, reloaded and setup his punches.


But still, those numbers are very lobsided and its not like Diaz throws power to even them out, he just throws most of the time for the sake of throwing it seems lol even kicks.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> Absolutely. He is a Shamrock, after all. They only lose to the best of the best.
> 
> :thumb02:


Of course. So those losses are obviously excusable.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

I too thought Diaz won for sure 3 or possibly 4 rounds to 1/2.

Then again I'm a huge Diaz Fan.

I really wish Diaz would work a little more on his wrestling and transition better from striking to takedown, I think it would make him sooooo much of a better fighter.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I actually think this is the most respectful Diaz i have ever seen.I was always a fan of him as a fighter but couldn't stand him as a person. he is just so very disrespectful. But he actually gained me as a fan after this fight. There was bad blood and alot of talk and clowning in the fight. Still Diaz gave him a hug and said no disrespect after the fight when he won.
Look at him vs Scott Smith. Smith tried to show respect but Diaz just dissed him both in and after the fight.
I think Diaz has matured some since then.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

mmaswe82 said:


> I actually think this is the most respectful Diaz i have ever seen.I was always a fan of him as a fighter but couldn't stand him as a person. he is just so very disrespectful. But he actually gained me as a fan after this fight. There was bad blood and alot of talk and clowning in the fight. Still Diaz gave him a hug and said no disrespect after the fight when he won.
> Look at him vs Scott Smith. Smith tried to show respect but Diaz just dissed him both in and after the fight.
> I think Diaz has matured some since then.


I hope he's playing the respectful roll to get Dana's attention.

Dana doesn't want his fighters acting like thugs.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> I hope he's playing the respectful roll to get Dana's attention.
> 
> Dana doesn't want his fighters acting like thugs.


Yeah i really hope so. Would be very interesting to see where he stands in the UFC welterweight division.
I see him being able to beat most of the guys there except maybe Fitch and GSP. Not saying he _would_do it, but I think he has a chance against all the others. As for GSP and Fitch not so much =/ but he's a young guy, who knows how far he will evolve.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> That was the last sentence of his post..... so you really had no choice.


Hahahaha. :thumbsup:


----------



## Icemanforever (Oct 5, 2010)

Mirage445 said:


> I too thought Diaz won for sure 3 or possibly 4 rounds to 1/2.
> 
> Then again I'm a huge Diaz Fan.


ya could easily score Diaz rd 1,3 and 4 with possibly 5...the only rd he def lost was 2 so even wit your bias ya scored the fight right.

And lol for losing respect for Diaz for his lack of respect after the fight...kind of a contradiction aint it?!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

lol at people still surprised that Diaz is disrespectful.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> I hope he's playing the respectful roll to get Dana's attention.
> 
> Dana doesn't want his fighters acting like thugs.


Nick Diaz left the UFC because he didn't like fighting for that org due to it's restrictions.

I highly doubt that he's trying to get Dana Whites attention. He could have gone to the UFC whenever he's wanted to IMO over the past few years.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Mirage445 said:


> I hope he's playing the respectful roll to get Dana's attention.
> 
> Dana doesn't want his fighters acting like thugs.


Dana could care less about his fighters being respectful. He cares about the bottom dollar.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Noons isn't even a top 10 WW. Although I like to watch Diaz fight, I laugh at the thought that he would make waves in the UFC. He would win some, he would lose some. He would be a 5-8 WW in the UFC.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I gave it Rounds 2,4 and 5 to Noons.
> It was a close fight, so I can see that Diaz took it.
> 
> BTW, could the announce team be any more biased? Silent during Noons runs, practically climaxing during Diaz runs.


Diaz landed the better shots on round 4 and controlled the fight... I easily had Diaz winning the 4th


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Noons isn't even a top 10 WW. Although I like to watch Diaz fight, I laugh at the thought that he would make waves in the UFC. He would win some, he would lose some. He would be a 5-8 WW in the UFC.


Of course Noons isn't a top 10 WW. He's only had 1 fight at WW.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Of course Noons isn't a top 10 WW. He's only had 1 fight at WW.


Didn't mean it factually. My opinion is he isn't a top 10 WW in the world. Other than beating Diaz with cuts at 155 who has he faced? I haven't seen him vs. good enough competition to think he is even close to being a top 10 WW.

I think Diaz is talented, but his little run he has going has been against average fighters.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

The problem with Diaz now, is people will never give him respect because of who he's fighting. It's all Strikeforce has to offer though, it's another case of Fedor/Reem/Shields. Shields being the only one to make a move to solidify himself though. 

Diaz is a tough SOB, who will hang with any fighter out there, but I do agree he wouldn't fare any better than the rest of the WW's in the UFC once they hit a top wrestler. So i'm content with him fighting in Strikeforce, the fights will be more entertaining.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Noons isn't even a top 10 WW. Although I like to watch Diaz fight, I laugh at the thought that he would make waves in the UFC. He would win some, he would lose some. He would be a 5-8 WW in the UFC.



Agreed.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

box said:


> The problem with Diaz now, is people will never give him respect because of who he's fighting. It's all Strikeforce has to offer though, it's another case of Fedor/Reem/Shields. Shields being the only one to make a move to solidify himself though.
> 
> Diaz is a tough SOB, who will hang with any fighter out there, but I do agree he wouldn't fare any better than the rest of the WW's in the UFC once they hit a top wrestler. So i'm content with him fighting in Strikeforce, the fights will be more entertaining.


Well Nick Diaz has beaten Drew Fickett in Ficketts prime, Zaromskis, Josh Neer, Gleison Tibau, Scott Smith, Frank Shamrock, Sakurai, KJ Noons, Robbie Lawler, and Chris Lytle... and people forget that Nick Diaz is only 26 years old.

I have no doubts that he'd have a few tricks for the top wrestlers at WW. HIs best friend is Jake Shields, and they do train together all the time so you need to take that under consideration.

It's easy to call a fighter a bum because he doesn't fight in their favorite organization, sucks for the fighter, but it just makes the fan look ignorant.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> It's easy to call a fighter a bum because he doesn't fight in their favorite organization, sucks for the fighter, but it just makes the fan look ignorant.


I don't recall anyone in this thread calling Diaz a "bum".:confused03:


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

I actually thought Noons won it, although it was so close I really don't feel angry or robbed that it went to Diaz, I had it 2,3,4 to Noons but it was just so close. End of the day epic fight.


----------



## recanizegame (Dec 14, 2009)

I wish Nick could have capitalized from the clinch. He had a ton of opportunities to throw some deadly knees especially considering the height difference.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I don't recall anyone in this thread calling Diaz a "bum".:confused03:


I wasn't referring to this thread. I'm referring a number of posts I've read about him over the years on this forum.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> I wasn't referring to this thread. I'm referring a number of posts I've read about him over the years on this forum.


Really? I see nothing but love for the guy most of the time. The only bashing comes from people that don't like the Diaz brothers' mentality and personalities. Most times, even from people that are rubbed the wrong way, I hear that people think he is a good, tough fighter. And I have read many posts about how people wanted to see Diaz vs. GSP.

I just think it is hard to rate fighters who are beating unranked fighters. It isn't his fault and I'm sure he would fight anyone. But at some point one has to look at who he is beating. I would bet that Kos, Alves, GSP, Shields would all finish Noons in a 5 round fight. Credit Noons, but Diaz just went to a real close decision with a guy that isn't top 10 and new to the weight class.

Either way Diaz is a top 10 fighter, even if it is at the bottom 3rd of the top 10. And he is a pretty exciting fighter as well.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I would bet that Kos, Alves, GSP, Shields would all finish Noons in a 5 round fight. Credit Noons, but Diaz just went to a real close decision with a guy that isn't top 10 and new to the weight class.
> 
> Either way Diaz is a top 10 fighter, even if it is at the bottom 3rd of the top 10. And he is a pretty exciting fighter as well.


How can you be sure they would? K.J. might just be that good. We haven't seen Nick struggle against an opponent like that since... well shit since the last time he fought Noons.

He beat Lawler and choked out Gomi easier than he beat K.J. 

I don't know why it's so hard for people to admit that K.J. might just be a tough son of a bitch...

They automatically make remarks like "0mFg!! he'd get wRekked by Kuschak in teh UFC" 

These UFC comparisons sound so damn paranoid it's ridiculous. I used to to hear the same crap about Jake Shields on this board when he was fighting at WW.

Than the #2 MW in the world came in from the UFC and got mangled by Shields.

Why is it hard to see potential in a prospect from another org? Why do fans have to automatically start defending the UFCs honor when nobody's even talking about the UFC?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> How can you be sure they would? K.J. might just be that good. We haven't seen Nick struggle against an opponent like that since... well shit since the last time he fought Noons.
> 
> He beat Lawler and choked out Gomi easier than he beat K.J.
> 
> ...


The UFC was mentioned in a post before I even started posting in it. From there I made my case for why he wouldn't make huge waves in the UFC but would be a competitive fighter for the division.

All I am saying and really said is it is hard to rate a fighter when they haven't fought a ranked guy in a while. It is just tough to do....I don't see how that isn't fair to say..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> All I am saying and really said is it is hard to rate a fighter when they haven't fought a ranked guy in a while. It is just tough to do....I don't see how that isn't fair to say..


Really? Okay because I was responding to this....



jonnyg4508 said:


> I laugh at the thought that he would make waves in the UFC.


The reality is that Nick Diaz would outstrike almost every single UFC WW. And his ground game would put him in the top 5 easy.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Me personally, I see the potential in all organizations, but, I know the top dogs sit in the UFC, especially at 170. Fitch, Koscheck, Gsp, would be a world of trouble for Diaz, and i'm one of Diaz's longtime fans. None of those three will play toe to toe like alot have for Diaz recently. 

More than anything though, I WANT to see those fights, he's at the level that he deserves those type of fights. All respect to Noons, and the rest at 170 in strikeforce, but they don't compare in this case.


----------



## Yojimbo (Oct 25, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> The reality is that Nick Diaz would outstrike almost every single UFC WW. And his ground game would put him in the top 5 easy.


Maybe, but Nick gets hit entirely too much to win consistently against other top ten fighters. 
The thug mentality isn't gonna keep him from get Ko'd. 
I think if him and Diego Sanchez re-matched it would probably look like the exact same fight. He doesn't really have the one punch KO power so the elite wrestlers are going to get a hold of him and probably outwork him on the ground. 
Exiting fighter? Yes. Smart Fighter? No.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yojimbo said:


> Maybe, but Nick gets hit entirely too much to win consistently against other top ten fighters.
> The thug mentality isn't gonna keep him from get Ko'd.
> I think if him and Diego Sanchez re-matched it would probably look like the exact same fight. He doesn't really have the one punch KO power so the elite wrestlers are going to get a hold of him and probably outwork him on the ground.
> Exiting fighter? Yes. Smart Fighter? No.


Nick has a granite chin. You're right that wrestlers will hold him down but KO him? No way. He's fought some really powerful strikers and only been legit finished once in 2002 in the fifth fight of his career. No way is Nick's chin going to be a problem, but being outpointed is a very real possibility.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Yojimbo said:


> Maybe, but Nick gets hit entirely too much to win consistently against other top ten fighters.
> The thug mentality isn't gonna keep him from get Ko'd.
> Exiting fighter? Yes. Smart Fighter? No.


Because he's not afraid to take 2 just to give 1 is a thug mentality? Nah, he knows hes has a strong chin. And I don't see too many UFC WWs knocking him out in a striking match.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Because he's not afraid to take 2 just to give 1 is a thug mentality? Nah, he knows hes has a strong chin. And I don't see too many UFC WWs knocking him out in a striking match.


I agree, he can get hit by the best of them.... and I don't see strikers being the real threat to him, neither submission experts.
The ones that will be hard for him to deal with are wrestlers with good sub-defence, like Shiels, Fitch, GSP and such. He would get blanketed and UD'd by most of the top wrestlers who don't have Chael Sonnen syndrome.
But I can definitely see him being top 5 in the UFC WW div.


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

guy incognito said:


> Nick diaz ain't no bitch.


Yah he only threw a water bottle at Mayhems face for no reason and hid behind security when Mayhem challenged him to a fight right then and there(before post fight press conference)

ya Diaz "aint no bitch"


----------



## kiley_sean (Dec 31, 2008)

Mayhem (who wasn't even fighting that night) just "happened" to be walking down the same hallway as Diaz when he was heading to the post-fight conference. What a "coincidence"

Mayhem is no angel and his badgering of other fighters, immediately after their matches, lost him a fan.

Go after Jacare and the MW belt, already.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Sicilian_Esq said:


> I gave it Rounds 2,4 and 5 to Noons.
> It was a close fight, so I can see that Diaz took it.
> 
> *BTW, could the announce team be any more biased? Silent during Noons runs, practically climaxing during Diaz runs*.


That was really pissing me off. I never really noticed how much I enjoyed Rogan and Goldberg until I had to listen to Quiet McSilency, and Screaming F-ing Luncatic McDouche. Also, I thought the commentary and screaming fans was far too loud compared to the in cage audio.



_RIVAL_ said:


> Because he's not afraid to take 2 just to give 1 is a thug mentality? Nah, he knows hes has a strong chin. And I don't see too many UFC WWs knocking him out in a striking match.


Chuck Liddell once thought as you do. We all saw how that worked out in the end...sadly... Except he had 10X Diaz's KO power, he only NEEDED one. Diaz needs forty seven thousand to get a UD. 

Also, I forgo to quote, sorry, but the bit about the reality being he'd beat most UFC WWs and be a top fiver is kinda laughable. He's not even close to a top fiver.

GSP
Koscheck
Shields
Fitch
Condit 
Hardy
Kampmann
MacDonald
*Diaz *
Is a little more realistic IMO.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

> Chuck Liddell once thought as you do. We all saw how that worked out in the end...sadly... Except he had 10X Diaz's KO power, he only NEEDED one. Diaz needs forty seven thousand to get a UD.


Chuck liddell is a LHW so no shit sherlock and chuck also only ever had one form of offence and thats striking.



> Also, I forgo to quote, sorry, but the bit about the reality being he'd beat most UFC WWs and be a top fiver is kinda laughable. He's not even close to a top fiver.


he is very close to being a top fiver.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Diaz can beat all except the top 4 on that list, and the top 4 would still be very competitive.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Chuck liddell is a LHW so no shit sherlock and chuck also only ever had *one form of offence* and thats striking.
> 
> 
> 
> *he is very close to being a top fiver*.


He's actually a very skilled wrestler, he's stated plenty of times in interviews he'd rather stand than grapple though. Look at how easily he took down Rich Franklin and Wanderlei Silva, or how easily he sprawled or scrambled other's takedowns. He made it look easy. 

I disagree, but I can see where the belief can come from. He's done alright against B level competition that can't compete at the highest level and IMO lost to Noons, but hey you know what evs!


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Well if UFC fanboys wanna complain about him not fighting in their favorite org than **** the UFC, **** Dana White, **** GSP, **** Jon Ficth and **** Josh Koshcheck. 
If people wanna call Diaz a "bum" cuz he is not a UFC fighter, than those arent the type of fans he needs. People that would say he is garbage once he loses a fight arent true MMA fans. I watch the UFC for the fighters. I watch Bellator for the fighters. I watch Strikeforce/DREAM/WVR for the damn fighters. 
A simple way to fix this is for Dana to stop being a selfish ass and get rid of the "exclusive" contracts. 
Rival said it earlier that Diaz left the UFC for those same reason. 
One day when the Orgs outside the UFC start making bigger waves (just like PRIDE did), maybe Dana will change his mind.


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

Diaz is defintly a top five fighter. He has had more impressive wins recently than most of the UFC welterweights.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Chuck Liddell once thought as you do. We all saw how that worked out in the end...sadly... Except he had 10X Diaz's KO power, he only NEEDED one. Diaz needs forty seven thousand to get a UD.
> 
> Also, I forgo to quote, sorry, but the bit about the reality being he'd beat most UFC WWs and be a top fiver is kinda laughable. He's not even close to a top fiver.
> 
> ...


Wow, Hardy, Kampmann, MacDonald, Condit..

Who in gods name has Rory Macdonald defeated? 

Dan Hardy... the guy who's supposed to be a marksman with his hands has had 5 UFC fights and only won 1 by knockout. He's won 3 by decision and lost 1. Hardy is one of the most gassed up overrated fighters in the WW rankings.

He's beaten who? Marcus Davis? Mike Swick? Gimme a break and I won't be surprised to see Carlos bust his hype bubble.

Martain Kampmann would get outboxed against Diaz plain and simple. Diaz has the reach and his output would fluster and eventually stop Kampmann. Martains little 1-2 kick would be horribly inaffective against a striker of Nick Diaz calibur. 

Nick won't fight Jake.

Now Carlos Condit? That's a different story, I think Condit is one of the dark horses in the WW division. He can crack the top 5. He's very skilled and a fight with Nick and Carlos would be fire works.

Bottem line... Nick Diaz would still be a top 5er in the UFCs WW division. Nick goes to war every time he fights, he leaves it all in the cage, and he's very well rounded. He's proven himself alot more than half the guys you named.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Wow, Hardy, Kampmann, MacDonald, Condit..
> 
> Who in gods name has Rory Macdonald defeated?
> 
> ...


MacDonald IMO has all the natural skills to beat Diaz. Its just a matter of application. 

As far as I have seen from watching both of the Diaz brothers, their style of boxing rely's very heavily on the ranging jab. When you take away the usual reach advantage they have against their opponent's. I.e. Dan Hardy (74in) vs Diaz (74in) a lot of the usual advantage goes away. And in my opinion, Hardy is a good combination of pressure fighter and technical fighter. (Also, he has a Shaolin Kung Fu background which gives him an intangible leg up for me!:thumb02

Kampmann has very technical with his striking, and has the grappling skills to keep Diaz standing. I think a skilled technical kickboxer would give Diaz a lot of trouble that someone like Noons, who's style is almost exclusively boxing w/ leg kicks doesn't have. 

Whether they'd fight or not has absolutely nothing to do with their rankings. If they did, Shields would secure the takedown and dominate with far superior wrestling. 

I totally agree with Condit being a dark horse. He's so underrated it blows my mind (which is why he's higher up on my list than Hardy). I have him beating Hardy, and continue to kick myself for only putting 20K on him to win.

Actual bottom line: Diaz being even close to top 5 is very debateable, and something of a stretch.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> MacDonald IMO has all the natural skills to beat Diaz. Its just a matter of application.
> 
> As far as I have seen from watching both of the Diaz brothers, their style of boxing rely's very heavily on the ranging jab. When you take away the usual reach advantage they have against their opponent's. I.e. Dan Hardy (74in) vs Diaz (74in) a lot of the usual advantage goes away. And in my opinion, Hardy is a good combination of pressure fighter and technical fighter. (Also, he has a Shaolin Kung Fu background which gives him an intangible leg up for me!:thumb02
> 
> ...



You underrate NIck Diaz far too much and overrate Hardy, Kampmann and Macdonald. 

Nick is alot more dangerous than you're giving him credit for.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> You underrate NIck Diaz far too much and overrate Hardy, Kampmann and Macdonald.
> 
> Nick is alot more dangerous than you're giving him credit for.


He wins one by knockout not (T)KO, and I swear on a stack of whichever good book you prefer, that I will respect him as a top five.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> He wins one by knockout not (T)KO, and I swear on a stack of whichever good book you prefer, that I will respect him as a top five.


Robbie Lawler at UFC 47. Clean, out like a light KO... and its not like Lawler has a glass chin, that's his only loss due to strikes in his entire career.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> He wins one by knockout not (T)KO, and I swear on a stack of whichever good book you prefer, that I will respect him as a top five.


Dude he's finished 7 of his last 8 fights by TKO or submisson and you're calling him out for not having 1 punch KO power? 

That's a little nit picky. He's finishing fighters with his strikes. His standup is brutal.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Dude he's finished 7 of his last 8 fights by TKO or submisson and you're calling him out for not having 1 punch KO power?
> 
> That's a little nit picky. He's finishing fighters with his strikes. His standup is brutal.





HexRei said:


> Robbie Lawler at UFC 47. Clean, out like a light KO... and its not like Lawler has a glass chin, that's his only loss due to strikes in his entire career.


Okay. I lose. 

I'm tired of arguing. Now let's all be friends,










And have some cake!:thumb02:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

dude.. I'm down for some cake...


----------



## The Amarok (May 4, 2010)

I would eat some cake, but im cutting weight remember? lol


----------



## kiley_sean (Dec 31, 2008)

_RIVAL_ said:


> Wow, Hardy, Kampmann, MacDonald, Condit..
> 
> Who in gods name has Rory Macdonald defeated?
> 
> ...


The words right out of my mouth.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Nick Diaz outboxed the best boxer in MMA. That was a killer stand-up chess match. There's a reason why Nick is ranked the 6th best WW in the world... WAR DIAZ!...:thumbsup:


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Doesn't Diaz lose fans every time he fights? Or talks? Or just stands there and the camera is on him?

Anyway, I thought he won every round but the second. I think the judge that scored it 49-47 was closest to what I thought about the fight. The first two rounds were clear as day and I felt Nick always landed more strikes in the other rounds although round 4 was pretty damn close and could easily have been a 10-10.

By the way, did anyone find it funny how their computer told them Noons had landed over 400 punches? :laugh:


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah, the minute those stats came up I literally said "There is no ******* way..."

Of course the commentators didn't even bother to mention that something may have been wrong with them.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Okay. I lose.
> 
> I'm tired of arguing. Now let's all be friends,
> 
> ...


I've seen what happens when you f' w/ cake. 

No thanks, bro! 










:confused05::confused05::confused05:


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

I thought Diaz Dominated the fight except RD2....He got served up that round bad. How anyone could give Noons Rd1 is just bieng a HOMER:thumbsdown:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I didn't think Nick won by UD. I gave him 3 rounds to 2 over Noons. SD should have been the call. Thomson getting a UD was jacked. He even called out the judges on that 1. Gotta give Josh the props for that. Nice integrity...:thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

BrutalKO said:


> ...I didn't think Nick won by UD. I gave him 3 rounds to 2 over Noons. SD should have been the call.


A unanimous decision just means all three judges thought he won the fight, it's not about how many points or rounds he won by. A split decision victory would have meant that one of the judges thought he lost the fight.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Like I said Dan Hardys striking is overrated. He's not a top 5 WW striker. He proved it again tonight.*


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

_RIVAL_ said:


> *Like I said Dan Hardys striking is overrated. He's not a top 5 WW striker. He proved it again tonight.*


Always felt the same way mang.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

HexRei said:


> Always felt the same way mang.


This is one of the guys that would "****" Diaz though...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i don't think you can call Hardys striking overated after tonight, he was winning the round with nice counters and a few very nice leg kicks. he looked better then ever and hell they both hit each other at then same time but hardy never quite turned it over.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> i don't think you can call Hardys striking overated after tonight, he was winning the round with nice counters and a few very nice leg kicks. he looked better then ever and hell they both hit each other at then same time but hardy never quite turned it over.]



He's had 6 UFC fights.

Of those six fights...

He's won 1 by Knockout
He's won 3 by decision
and he's lost 2.
One of those losses are by knockout.

That's two years worth of fights... that is not top anything striker material at WW in the world.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

_RIVAL_ said:


> He's had 6 UFC fights.
> 
> Of those six fights...
> 
> ...


KO's don't amount to being a good striker. if you have power then thats great but it doesn't mean you are better then most, just more dangerous.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Hardy was marketed as a KO striker when he had a few KO's over nobodies. He did nothing to cement this reputation in the UFC with his single KO over a collapsed-lung one-dimensional striker in Markham. 

I respect that he has spent a lot of time at 10th Planet filling out his skillset and he's not a bad fighter or anything, but his hype seems to me to be mostly about attracting UK fans to the UFC fold... not his actual potential.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> KO's don't amount to being a good striker. if you have power then thats great but it doesn't mean you are better then most, just more dangerous.


No, he's been touted as a KO artist. If you want to argue against that than it's fine.

Even Rogan brags about Hardys power ever chance he gets..


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

HexRei said:


> Hardy was marketed as a KO striker when he had a few KO's over nobodies. He did nothing to cement this reputation in the UFC with his single KO over a collapsed-lung one-dimensional striker in Markham.
> 
> I respect that he has spent a lot of time at 10th Planet filling out his skillset and he's not a bad fighter or anything, but his hype seems to me to be mostly about attracting UK fans to the UFC fold... not his actual potential.


So, just because the UFC marketed him as one doesn't mean he was one and even after he KO'd Markham he said in the interview with joe he said "No power aye" and then joe asked if thats what Markham was saying about him and Hardy said "to be honest it's not what i am known for but it was great to show case that i do have it". not exactly word for word but it was pretty similar.

And having a collapsed lung or not, it doesn't make a difference when you get punched square along the temple.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

guy incognito said:


> So, just because the UFC marketed him as one doesn't mean he was one.


That is the point being made here.


----------

